
By law, women in Germany can now find out what their male peers are earning - sz4kerto
https://work.qz.com/1171514/by-law-women-in-germany-can-now-find-out-what-their-male-peers-are-earning/
======
marenkay
It should be highlighted that this is not just about women and men, this is in
general for all workers in equal positions.

------
MsMowz
This is a great win for German labor. Individual men have their privacy
protected, and all workers can still benefit from seeing the median earnings
for their fellow men and women. If a country is serious about resolving their
pay gap, this is a good first step.

